# Bike Stammtisch 2009 in Freiburg



## waldman (12. November 2009)

Habe mal einen neuen Thread gemacht dass es mehr Leute sehen/anschauen.

Habe mit Adip wieder abgemacht dass wir *jeden ersten Montag im Monat ab 19 Uhr* im Pic106 in Freiburg einen Biker Stammtisch machen.
Im Winter trifft man sich ja nicht so oft und hat so eine Gelegenheit sich mit anderen Bikern zu treffen und ueber alles Moegliche zu quatschen.


Fuer Getraenke und SchniPoSa gibts sicher wieder Biker Spezialpreis.


----------



## Oberrieder (12. November 2009)

Dabei! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (15. November 2009)

das wär dann der 7.12.?


----------



## waldman (15. November 2009)

richtig


----------



## waldman (4. Dezember 2009)

am montag ist es so weit.
wir sehn uns beim adip


----------



## DHSean (4. Januar 2010)

stammtisch heute abend. wer kommt denn alles?


----------



## waldman (4. Januar 2010)

sorry, keine zeit.


----------



## Oberrieder (6. Januar 2010)

Mist -.- völlig vergessen das Stammtisch war...wer war den alles da?

Lg Oberrieder


----------



## waldman (16. Januar 2010)

dieses mal mit Ankündigung:
Am 1. Februar ist wieder der besagte Montag. Also alle schön zum Adip kommen


----------



## Oberrieder (18. Januar 2010)

Ich werde kommen ...hoffentlich hatt dann die Küche auf


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (1. Februar 2010)

*HEUTE!*

bin da!
wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Februar 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## waldman (1. Februar 2010)

hallo, hier ich


----------



## waldman (5. Februar 2010)

Der nächste Stammtisch ist im März am *Dienstag*, also am 2.März.
Dann kann Adip auch mal länger bleiben.
Die Küche bleibt aber leider kalt, wer was essen möchte am besten vorher ne Pizza, Döner etc holen. Die dürfen wir dann sicher auch drin beim Bierchen essen


----------



## Oberrieder (2. März 2010)

So heute ist es ja wieder soweit!...wer is alles dabei? 

Lg Oberrieder


----------



## Oberrieder (18. März 2010)

Wie schauts aus?...wann soll den der nächste Stammtisch sein?

Lg Oberrieder


----------



## Deep Blue (3. Juni 2010)

Am Samstag zeigen wir mal wieder im Picc 106 im Stühlinger einen Biker Film ab 20h wäre schön wenn Ihr zahlreich erscheinen würdet.

Grüße The Picc 106 Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaGore (19. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOo0lAmuiKc"]YouTube- biking is not a crime  - Bmx Trial Party outtakes Freiburg[/nomedia]


----------



## waldman (29. September 2010)

Gibts wieder Interessenten für nen Stammtisch ?
Spätestens mit der Zeitumstellung wirds wieder so früh dunkel.


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (30. September 2010)

grundsätzlich ja, ABER nur in ner Nichtraucherkneipe! Und wenns Essen gäb fänd ichs auch super....


----------



## waldman (30. September 2010)

bin auch stark für nichtraucher.


----------



## Noctis (30. September 2010)

...auch, wenn es mir nächste Woche wieder nicht reicht vorbei zu kommen - ich wär auch für essen und nichtraucher.


----------



## Oberrieder (5. Oktober 2010)

Also zu essen und Nichtraucher kann ich nur zustimmen!, wobei die Dönerbude beim Adip um´s Eck war garnicht mal so übel


----------



## bröselbike (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi, versuche gerade die IG Schwarzwald wieder auferstehen zu lassen. Erstes Treffen und Tour am 31.10. um 10 Uhr in 78132 Hornberg. Geile Singletrails, ca. 45 km, 1500 Hm, Fahrtzeit inkl. Pausen ca. Stunden. Danach Essen, Stammtisch ... wie ihr wollt. Bei Interesse bitte melden. Mach dort auch gleich noch meine Praktikumstour für den MTB-Guide. Prüfung in 6 Wochen.
Ach ja, mein Plan ist dass wir uns alle 14 Tage an einem anderen Ort zu Touren treffen, so lernen wir den Schwarzwald gut kennen.


----------



## Tohamas (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin wieder im Lande und würde mich gerne auch mal an mountainbikezentrierten Sozialisierungsriten beteiligen.

...fahren wär' aber auch toll!


----------



## ---stubbi--- (11. November 2010)

^^


----------

